# Compound stabilizer VS recurve stabilizer



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i've used a full Doinker set on my bow for several weeks, but i just couldn't get the feel that i wanted and eventually went back to my Beiters. i had a magnetic suppressor as an extension, two 12" side rods, a 30" main rod and a big back weight as a top weight. i found that Doinkers are by design very good at eliminating shock and vibration, because they are mainly marketed for compounds. i know plenty of recurve shooters who use Doinker systems, but it just wasn't for me. i like my Beiters more because they give me the shot feel and bow reaction i like.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

*stabs for bows with and without wheels/cams*

I couldn't quantify or identify a stabilizer as being for one or the other (or at my skill level, tell the difference), but I understand that the vibration-damping could be different because the bows produce vibration at different frequencies. Different materials and lengths would damp different frequencies.

Of course, that's just one of the stabilizer's functions. The main one is to reduce torqueing of the bow. Secondly, there is the highly subjective "feel" of the comfortable amount and timing of bow roll. 

Then there is the all-important issue of the proper stabilizer length to provide a comfortable hand rest between shots when it is placed on the ground.


----------



## bitterman (Aug 24, 2008)

*stabilizer*

I am currently using the stabilizer from when I shot compound. I am shooting with a Flightmate Tri Track stabilizer. I have not seen a stabilizer like it but it is basically the same as all the other tri or quad stabilizers. its about a 30 inch stabilizer and I have a shock absorbing weight (unknown name) on the end. I am also using a 10 inch shock absorbing stabilizer mounted right at the upper limb on the riser. This setup provides a great feel to the bow during and after the shot. I do not have a V-bar setup, but I will be playing around with them soon. I think if it is comfortable and makes the shot feel good, use whatever stabilizer you want.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

rgauvin,
I believe that you have to think in terms of how you want the bow to feel and react, rather than worrying whether a particular stabilizer is for recurve or compound. For example, a typical Beiter is long and has the weight distributed throughout its length, while a Doinker is generally somewhat shorter and lighter in weight and relies upon weights at its end. Each will stabilize, but provide different feel and bow reaction. Generally, once you like one type, you are not comfortable with the other.


----------

